# Foaming/Drooling



## kvar (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey everyone. My wife just called me and said Layla suddenly started foaming and drooling a large amount. Now she does get foam around her mouth when she eats but never at random times. Could this be from excitement? My wife took Layla to her parents house and she does get very excited when she is around them but she has never foamed before. She said she has been foaming for awhile now and it is not stopping. Her parents to have a lab but like I said, she has never done this around the lab before. Any thoughts would be great!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Max does this in the car / car sickness. Also when he eats although he's outgrown that a lot. Also when he's out for a walk which could be from excitement or panting a lot.

I've read that drooling can also be from pain. If your dog is a drooler, perhaps it's not something so serious.

I hope someone has some good advice for you!


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

First make sure she hasn’t ingested anything and is not in distress of any kind, if she is I would take her to the vet now. 
Dogs will foam and drool when excited and playing like at dog parks but it is very different from what you might get if they ingested something.


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

Also if she found a frog to play with that can with some frogs cause a dog to foam quite a bit.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd take my dog to the vet if it started suddenly...this could definitely be a sign of eating something she shouldn't have and it could be very dangerous to wait.... 

Or it could just be a dog thing... but a call to the vet at least is in order.


----------



## kvar (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I just spoke to my wife and it sounds like Layla has stopped the foaming. I'm hoping she was just overly excited, either way it seems to have worked itself out.


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 17, 2007)

Grizzly used to get white foam around his mouth when he was a pup when he was excited like going to the dog park. Never knew exactly why, but he is 2 now and I haven't seen it for some time.


----------



## bernadettet (Aug 7, 2011)

My lucky gets this white soapy foam only when on walks shes only 4 months and was just at vet alot for a parasite she has called giardiaso she has had full physicals i think shes just excited or little nervous also. She sniffs around like crazy and we go for walk 2 times day she doesnt do it any other times only when out and not every time eaither it looks like soap hopefully shes getting used to the walks thats why its not there all time.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I have seen excessive drooling in Jax when he is feeling nauseous after eating something he shouldnt have. Once he throws up hes better. I would ask your wife if its possible he ate something he shouldnt have. Also, Lucy drools ALOT right before she throws up from being carsick.


----------

